# internet powerbook g4: AIRPORT?



## esv^^ (19 Janvier 2012)

bonjour!
je voulais juste savoir quelle genre de carte airport me faut il pour un powerbook G4 titanium?


----------



## jesopog (19 Janvier 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> bonjour!
> je voulais juste savoir quelle genre de carte airport me faut il pour un powerbook G4 titanium?



Sur le Mac de ma signature : AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x4E)


----------



## esv^^ (19 Janvier 2012)

jesopog a dit:


> Sur le Mac de ma signature : AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x4E)


traduction? je cherche ça sur google et je trouve ce que je veut?
connaissez vous des sites fiables?


----------



## jesopog (19 Janvier 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> traduction?


Je voulais seulement vous signaler que mon Powerbook G4, probablement comparable au vôtre, est pourvu d'origine de cette carte Airport. 
Cette spécification est donnée dans :

Menu &#63743; > À propos de ce Mac > Plus d'infos > Réseau > Carte Airport 

Je ne saurais vous en dire plus Désolé.


----------



## esv^^ (19 Janvier 2012)

jesopog a dit:


> Je voulais seulement vous signaler que mon Powerbook G4, probablement comparable au vôtre, est pourvu d'origine de cette carte Airport.


malheureusement j'ai deja vérifier:je n"en ai pas...


----------



## didgar (20 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

Sans vouloir m'immiscer, je pense que l'info donnée par jesopog est erronée !
@ esv^^ si ton PowerBook est bien un _*Titanium*_ alors il te faut une carte Airport de première génération et si ton PowerBook est un AluBook alors il te faut une carte Airport Extreme.

A+

Didier


----------



## esv^^ (20 Janvier 2012)

super ça veut dire qu'il faut que je trouve une carte airport(j'ai un titanium)et je pense que ça coute super CHER quand on en trouve... quelqu'un a des pistes ou conseils?


----------



## didgar (20 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

eBay et leboncoin sont tes "amis" 

A+

Didier


----------



## esv^^ (20 Janvier 2012)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> eBay et leboncoin sont tes "amis"
> 
> ...


ok merci.
Maintenant il faut que je trouve un vendeur...


----------

